# Lighting for a 20g long



## G.Minor (Sep 19, 2012)

I am having a lot of trouble deciding on a light fixture for a 20g long tank. I am using the Walstad Method and going by the book (Ecology of the Planted Aquarium). Should I stick with the T8's or is there better lighting that I should consider?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

T8s are OK, especially if they have a good reflector and because a 20 long is a shallow tank. I am planning to set up a 20 long in the near future, and I will probably use spiral compact fluorescents from the hardware store in desk lamps. The 6500 K "daylight" type have always grown plants well for me and I like the color.


----------



## G.Minor (Sep 19, 2012)

What kind of desk lamps? The clip on style?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Any kind that holds the SCF vertically rather than horizontally, and has a decent reflector. The vertical position gives significantly more light than horizontal.


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

Interesting... How many of those desklamps would you use for a 20 long? I was going to use a desk lamp on my 5 gallon Dario Dario tank once I get it started.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Right now I have 2 clamp lights over a 20 tall, and that works well. I will start with 2 over the 20 long and add a third if I don't get even light spread.


----------



## G.Minor (Sep 19, 2012)

I purchased two 8" stainless steel clamp on shop lights with 13w CFL spiral bulbs (6500k) I will clamp them on for now, until I cam build I suitable rigging. I will start with two, but may move up to three if there is not enough light.


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

I just bought one of those shoplights too and hung it over my aquarium with a 6500K spiral; it looks very nice! Great suggestion Michael!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm glad you like it. Many people who are new to the hobby feel like they have to spend buckets of money on lighting, and it isn't necessary for small and medium size tanks.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

G.Minor said:


> I purchased two 8" stainless steel clamp on shop lights with 13w CFL spiral bulbs (6500k) I will clamp them on for now, until I cam build I suitable rigging. I will start with two, but may move up to three if there is not enough light.


How much did they cost..?


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

Michael said:


> I'm glad you like it. Many people who are new to the hobby feel like they have to spend buckets of money on lighting, and it isn't necessary for small and medium size tanks.


Are the lamps you speak of labeled as incandescent but work with cfl bulbs? Also, what does SCF stand for. haha.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

No, they are the common compact fluorescents with screw-in bases like incandescent bulbs. "SCF" is "spiral compact flourescent". I make the distinction because we use a lot of compact fluorescents on aquaria that are u-shaped tubes with pin bases.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

Michael said:


> No, they are the common compact fluorescents with screw-in bases like incandescent bulbs. "SCF" is "spiral compact flourescent". I make the distinction because we use a lot of compact fluorescents on aquaria that are u-shaped tubes with pin bases.


I seem to be confused, sorry. I keep coming across fixtures like this http://www.lowes.com/pd_203213-1373...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo= and assume thats what your talking about. I'll keep looking and thx for the info.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That's it--not pretty but it works.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

They sell the exact same thing for reptiles, too... They might be a little prettier, but cost more since they're marketed for pets.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

Michael said:


> That's it--not pretty but it works.


Great! What lamp fixture would you recommend thats more pleasing to the eyes? Also, what wattage would be sufficient for two fixtures with low to medium light? I currently have a 10g with stock 15w light growing italian vals, dwarf sag, najas and bacopa in plain gravel. Its not pretty to look at. haha. Its more like a grow out tank i guess. I want to try my hand at scaping my 20g long without spending a lot so I wanna make sure I get the right stuff. thx again.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

Skizhx said:


> They sell the exact same thing for reptiles, too... They might be a little prettier, but cost more since they're marketed for pets.


Didnt know they could be used for that purpose too. I have the ones labeled for reptiles over a box turtle enclosure. Wish I would have known earlier, could have saved some money. Thx for the tip.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Another option is to use incandescent aquarium hood fixtures and just screw in the CF's. They cost a little more, but they look presentable, and they'll cover the whole tank.

I'm pretty sure the reptile ones will work all the same (cough exactly the same product)

It's been awhile since I've kept lamp-requiring reptiles though, so the fixture may be wider? Though I seem to recall screwing in a regular soft-white in an emergency once so it should fit all the same.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

The 2 fixtures I have are zoo med 8 1/2 inch clamp lamps. Exactly like the ones in the lowes link just black in color. They also cost 3 times more! crazy!


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

-48- said:


> The 2 fixtures I have are zoo med 8 1/2 inch clamp lamps. Exactly like the ones in the lowes link just black in color. They also cost 3 times more! crazy!


Welcome to the pet industry


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Skizhx, don't get me started on the foul marketing practices of the pet business!

If you want something that looks a little better, try this from Ikea: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20370383/

I use one of these over an 18 gallon tall tank (same footprint as a 10) with a 26W CFL in it. The fixture is adjusted so that it is about 6"-8" above the tank. A 20 long would need two fixtures, but you could use lower wattage CFLs because the tank is shallow.

I love these because it is so easy to change the height of the fixture to make fine adjustments to the amount of light. And you can move them out of the way to do maintenance.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

That fixture is unavailable in my area. I dont think there's an Ikea around here nor can I order that fixture online. I'm in South Texas(Remember the Alamo!) Lowes, Home Depot and Wal-mart are more common. I mostly come across the uglier looking fixtures. Nothing as sleek as the one you mention. ha.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

You can use literally any fixture that takes standard incandescent bulbs. So, 90% of what's in your hardware store, walmart, grocery store, or anywhere else that sells lamps would be fine, as long as you have some way of securing it above the tank.

Heck, you could probably find a chandelire that would do the trick if that's what you're into 



> Skizhx, don't get me started on the foul marketing practices of the pet business!


Yeah, it gets worse the moment you cross the border... Heh.


----------



## -48- (Sep 19, 2010)

You've been a lot of help Skizhx. Thx. I'm gonna go look for a chandelier thats suitable for my tank..jk


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

To be fair, it _would_ be a conversation piece....


----------

